# A Pigeon-Talk Dictionary ????



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

I belong to a rabbit list called PetBunny (yes, I have rescued rabbits also). When I first joined the list, I thought these people were absolutely certifiable .. I couldn't understand a good amount of what they were saying because it was said in "Pet Bunny 'isms". 

I think we have a bit of that here in the form of "Pigeon-Talk 'isms" that those of us who have been here awhile know and understand, but we must seem a bit certifiable to some new members also.

Have a look at the Pet Bunny Dictionary: http://userpages.aug.com/albink/pbd.htm

and let me know if you think we need (or if it would just be fun) to have a Pigeon-Talk Dictionary .. some terms that come to mind are:

Seed Pops
Squeaker Warm House
Palm Nest
Probiotics
Squeaker
Peeper
Training Toss
Routing

well, you get the idea .. terms could be strictly "Pigeon-Talk 'isms" or terms commonly used by pigeon fanciers.

What do you think, and what, if any, terms kind of threw you when you were new here?

Binkies!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT IDEA! Updates could be added as "terms" come up...

WHICH reminds me of something I keep thinking about but forget to mention. May tie in...

I notice that when new people need help with their pigeons, posts seem to go back and forth with questions. What about a Sticky with a list of questions, the forum needs, to be effective in a timely way - especially when time could be of the essence...

Info on possible age - baby? adult?
what do poops look like?
where is the bird being kept?
Is the bird kept warm? How?
what has been done to help the bird so far?
where are you located?
do you have access to an Avian Vet or rehabber?

I'm sure there are more but those are just off the top of my head. Could save time and # of posts...

I know that the Sticky of what to do when you find a pigeon is extremely helpful but people may not read it first thing. They just want help ASAP! In other words, ASK first, READ second...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Shi,

Good idea to try and stop the back and forth and get all the needed info at the start .. lots of those questions/answers are here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5913

Examining A Sick Bird .. Marian did a great job on this sticky. I see we need to go and clean it up a bit so it is just a sticky and not a bunch of posts, but this is a good starting point.

There is a ton of great information in the Resources section of the Pigeon Daily Forum.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry,


Oooooo! A Dictionary and or Glossary of terms would be nice, and fun too.

...don't forget -

'Napolian Hand-Nest' also...!

"Off-the-Nest-Poops" (there are some Blue Ribbon Prize Winners of these here these days, let me tell you... )

The 'Floaty-Bird-Lift' or hold...

Lol...

In fact, the Glossary or Dictionary could have 'links' to let the reader see images representing the terms when applicable...


Thing is too, new people writing in...there is nothing quite like some posts-and-replys to engauge them. Where, refering them to a 'sticky' does not have the same personal interaction no matter how well it is written.

But the Stickys are good certainly for additional references to direct new respondants to...


Someday, maybe all this can become a 'Book'..!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think the dictionary idea is a good one as well as Mr. Squeaks suggestion. We do have the examining a sick bird, but it is very long. Frequently when someone comes in crisis they feel such an urgency that short and punchy or should I say succinct might be better.

Also, odors might be a good one to toss in there.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Some times we can give TOO much info. I know there are Stickeys with all kinds of info. I have also wondered about the best way to "organize" them to give maximum exposure and to best advantage.

I had suggested to Cindy about having basic care info Sticky be available to all the areas because someone could start a thread in, for example, Gen Disc., when the thread should be in "sick" or "found" pigeon area.

Of course, engaging new ones through postings will always be here - that's what this site is all about. BUT, if someone needs help, WHERE BEST to get started with basic info and questions to answer when coming for help. For example, someone posts that they have a sick pigeon and they mention the symptoms but leave out about the poops. If they had a list of questions to answer, that could help save time. THEN, we could engage dialogue to check on procedures, progress, pictures, etc.

Re: dictionary/glossary: Yes, IMAGES are GREAT!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Great idea Terry,

Seems like a big job for someone though. There are so many terms that all you old hands take for granted that everyone should know but are not really all that familiar to all or even to non-bird people. Just in the last few months I have had to go looking for details on: 

Pigeon Lung
Cere
PMV
Antigen
Formula
Tube-Feeding
ACV
Chlorella
Goji Berries
Finger-pecking
Miso
Colloidal Silver
Probiotics Etc etc etc.

I don't think I'm that dumb it's just that these words were never in my day to day vocabulary before, yet here they come up everyday in posts. Go for it!

Cameron


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I think it is a wonderful idea. I'll use it often. We could maybe type in an unknown term to us that is not in the dictionary. That way we would be able to incert more words that we take for granit that everyone knows.


I use to rescue bunnies as well. I still have some of them, they are about 11 years old.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I use to rescue bunnies as well. I still have some of them, they are about 11 years old.*
Feather[/QUOTE]

Lop ears (I think that's what they are called) were always my favorite. I still have my poster from work that shows a lop eared bunny along with the saying: "You're no bunny 'til some bunny loves you."


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Broody poops, let's not forget broody poops. And we all know how big those can be 
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh Daryl....that is funny cause I call them "the mother loads"....lol we will have to come to agreement on the terminology for the BIG DUMP!

lets not forget: wattle, crop

pigeon mix
digestive enzymes
snacks (appropriate)
launch pad
homing pigeons
loft, coop
aviary
racing pigeons
trap training
supportive care
cock
feral pigeons
domestic pigeons
show pigeons-breeds
egg bound
natural remedies
medications
toxins

how about including each disease known to pigeons, with a brief description and some symptoms,


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hmmm...

What about:

Helicoptering
wingslapping
Purring (thanks to Denise)
driving
dancing
head nodding
pumpers


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

My own favourite pigeontalkisms are:

"Spider creatures from Venus" and

"seedsies"

although they are not in such common use as they were!

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Oh those giant poops *

I always call them, and have seen em called "hen poops"

don't forget "squabbies"

It's a great idea, Terry!

John


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Oh Daryl....that is funny cause I call them "the mother loads"....lol we will have to come to agreement on the terminology for the BIG DUMP! .......


Or just call them nest poops w/all of the different nicknames listed, gotta say though, 'mother loads' and 'broody poops' are pretty funny & descriptive  

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is a terrific idea, Terry. BTW, I had to bookmark the bunny dictionary - thought there would be "just a few" and golly, it will take an hour to go through them.

Yall will probably laugh when you read this. I never knew the correct words for pigeon colors. For example, what I now know is a "checker", I called "brindle" and for the "blue bars" I simply wrote my description as "gray with black wing bars". I had never heard of a pied pigeon, etc. I did not know the correct names until we got the computer a year ago so I went 12 years and 299 pigeons using the wrong description. This type info would probably help.

BTW. I have had to postpone my med chart for a bit. I need to talk to my vet again before finalizing and her husband is very ill so I need to wait until he is better.

Maggie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *I had suggested to Cindy about having basic care info Sticky be available to all the areas because someone could start a thread in, for example, Gen Disc., when the thread should be in "sick" or "found" pigeon area*.
> 
> Of course, engaging new ones through postings will always be here - that's what this site is all about.
> 
> ...


In addition to a 'Pigeon Talk' dictionary, the link below is a good 'general' pigeon dictionary, especially for beginners.
http://www.fbipigeons.com/pigeon_dictionary.htm


Shi,
You are correct. Each forum should have the 'basic lifesaving steps' thread posted. That thread is mainly a guidline to getting the bird stable. 
I will review each forum & post the thread where applicable.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> Or just call them nest poops w/all of the different nicknames listed, gotta say though, 'mother loads' and 'broody poops' are pretty funny & descriptive
> 
> fp



LOL fp,

So when it comes to 
the *"MOTHER LOAD OF ALL DUMPS"...we can list AKA "nest poops", "hen poops", "broody poops", "off the nest poops"....

Please feel free and add your term for the big nest poops everyone...maybe we will have to put it to a vote.  *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

So we get one dictionary for poops, and another for everything else, maybe  

John


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

This is a great informative post, yet in a somewhat funny way! Thank you ! It is in my "favorites" now and will soon make copies for my reference binder! I love it!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Yall will probably laugh when you read this. I never knew the correct words for pigeon colors. For example, what I now know is a "checker", I called "brindle" and for the "blue bars" I simply wrote my description as "gray with black wing bars". I had never heard of a pied pigeon, etc. I did not know the correct names until we got the computer a year ago so I went 12 years and 299 pigeons using the wrong description. This type info would probably help.
> Maggie



ROFLing...................


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> *Yall will probably laugh when you read this. I never knew the correct words for pigeon colors. For example, what I now know is a "checker", I called "brindle" and for the "blue bars" I simply wrote my description as "gray with black wing bars". I had never heard of a pied pigeon, etc. I did not know the correct names until we got the computer a year ago so I went 12 years and 299 pigeons using the wrong description. This type info would probably help.*
> 
> *Maggie*




I hear you, Maggie! When I first found Cornell's Project Pigeon Watch, I learned that "colors" are called "morphs." For their project, they listed only some "basic" colors (Blue Bar, Checker, Spread, Pied, etc.) to avoid confusion. Cornell also mentioned that pigeon fanciers had LOTS more names for different morphs.

Cindy - that General Dictionary is really great! I love the set up. So easy to access: want to know about poops? One would go to "p"...we could set up our own in a similar fashion. Maybe have the same type of set-up for images, unless all would be put in the same place...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Come on Squeaks, everyone knows a morph flies through the window at night and flaps round your head whilst trying to commit hari-kiri with a lamp bulb!

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


John_D said:



Come on Squeaks, everyone knows a morph flies through the window at night and flaps round your head whilst trying to commit hari-kiri with a lamp bulb!

John

Click to expand...

*VERY funny, John! Reminds me of my former husband who called "moths" by the term "Mots"...

Mmm, I never slowly pronounced "moth" and "morph" before. Guess what, your tang gets tongueled!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is getting as funny as Rosco's thread. I love it!  

Maggie


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Oh Daryl....that is funny cause I call them "the mother loads"....lol we will have to come to agreement on the terminology for the BIG DUMP!


Good one Treesa,

You make me laugh harder every post I see from you lately. So "Mother Loads" it is. Maybe that can be the official Pigeon-Talk term for those biggies that I also notice Phil calls sausages. And they would be even funnier except for those few times we happen step on one bare-footed!  

Cameron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cameron,

When describing the healthy baby (in nest box) poops, I call them ribbons of chocolate ice cream, with consistency and look of soft ice cream coming out of an ice cream machine.  LOL...don't you love it!  It leaves a clear picture in my head, exactly what baby poops look like.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


 Trees Gray said:



Hi Cameron,

When describing the healthy baby (in nest box) poops, I call them ribbons of chocolate ice cream, with consistency and look of soft ice cream coming out of an ice cream machine.  LOL...don't you love it!  It leaves a clear picture in my head, exactly what baby poops look like.

Click to expand...

*Yes, Treesa, you are correct about the "clear picture in the head." However, after your "clear picture," I will NEVER eat soft ice cream again! And chocolate WAS my favorite!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Yikes,

I'm off soft ice cream too Mr Squeaks. That was indeed vivid and oh so descriptive. Just the thought of a couple big scoops sends me squeemish now. LOL Treesa, are those dairy pigeons?

Cameron


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

John_D said:


> So we get one dictionary for poops, and another for everything else, maybe
> 
> John


Don't get me laughing John. That might actually be a good idea on this site though. I have been calling the "biggies" chunky nuggets myself. 

Cameron


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*More words*

Trap: to catch or to train to go into the trap door. 

Bars: the posts on a trap door which the birds go though to get to the loft or coop.

Flag: a pole with a flag that keeps a pigeon from staying on the roof. 

Hits: What pigeons are not to do or they get hurt.

Roll downs: This is a bird that can not stop rolling. 

Roll: Not a tasty snack, but what a roller does. 

Cull: not a word use here because all pigeons have value.

Adoption: Finding a home for a pigeon.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Words*

Saddle: color on the wings only.

White side: white wings and color on the body.

Self: a solid colored bird.

Baldhead: eagle marking, white head,flights, muffs.

Mottle: a color mixed with white 50/50.

Flight: to fly .

Flights: primary wing feathers.

Muffs: or feathers on the feet.

Crest: A peak of feathers on top of the head.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

There are so many words that could go into the dictionary. The more I read the more I think could go in but tonight I am thinking about a dozen or so that come up all the time and could use a brief explanation. Mostly medication related words: Here's a few.

*Nystatin
Spartrix
Apertix
Ivomec
Baytril
Prednisone
Metronidazole
Bactrim*

A PT dictionary is a great idea. I am looking forward to it coming on-line.

Cameron


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I might have a suggested new word...

*PIGEONIZED*~ One who has had a pigeon enter their life.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Victor said:


> I might have a suggested new word...
> 
> *PIGEONIZED*~ One who has had a pigeon enter their life.


Excellent suggestion, Victor! You could even personalize this. Say, for example, your first pigeon was named Simon, you would be Simonized.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Camrron said:


> There are so many words that could go into the dictionary. The more I read the more I think could go in but tonight I am thinking about a dozen or so that come up all the time and could use a brief explanation. Mostly medication related words: Here's a few.
> 
> *Nystatin
> Spartrix
> ...


Add:

*Panacur
Chlorhexidine*


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...


This Dictionary is going to be GREAT...!

'Nesting Materials'
'Wing Chops'...
'droopy Wing'...
'Bumble Foot'...
'string Feet'...
'Happy Crop'...

Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> LOL fp,
> 
> So when it comes to
> the *"MOTHER LOAD OF ALL DUMPS"...we can list AKA "nest poops", "hen poops", "broody poops", "off the nest poops"....
> ...



Too, there is always the possibility of a spin-off photo contest on who can send in the image ( no cheating now!) of the, well, most 'impressive' one...you know, with a Ruler or Silver Dollar next to it for scale...

Just a thought...


Sorry...

Lol... 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Great idea Phil,

A dictionary and a contest too. I love contests! One that is about poops is a bit different but hey, we all talk poops daily here so why not. Contests need prizes though. There will have to be honorary titles, ribbons and medals, special mentions, a photo gallery and opportunities for the winners to grandly accept their awards. You know, speeches and all that! 

Terry, who will be making the dictionary. I mentioned before that it looks like it will be a big project for someone and a lot of work. Or does everone just contribute their bit and then it all goes into the big book of PT terminology. Poop terms and all.

All the best,

Cameron


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Camrron said:


> Terry, who will be making the dictionary. I mentioned before that it looks like it will be a big project for someone and a lot of work. Or does everone just contribute their bit and then it all goes into the big book of PT terminology. Poop terms and all. Cameron


I'll be taking on the dictionary project after I run it past Googull regarding how best to set it up. I'm thinking something similar to the Pigeon Resources Directory list (http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm).

Members can post words/terms to add in this thread, and I will then put them into whatever format is decided.

Maggie is working on the meds list so most of the drugs will have already been taken care of there.

Terry


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> So when it comes to
> the *"MOTHER LOAD OF ALL DUMPS"...we can list AKA "nest poops", "hen poops", "broody poops", "off the nest poops"....
> 
> Please feel free and add your term for the big nest poops everyone...maybe we will have to put it to a vote.  *


slug poops!

It would really help if one of the UK rehabbers could put in our equivalent of the meds you mention.....Just a thought!

'Poo


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonpoo said:


> slug poops!
> 
> It would really help if one of the UK rehabbers could put in our equivalent of the meds you mention.....Just a thought!
> 
> 'Poo


Great idea! Once Maggie is through with the first draft of the list, everyone can have a look at it and advise of any additions or changes.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I personally like the term "wingslap". It describes exactly what a pigeon will do if you try to take their eggs.

I only have two words to add: *redhead* - for those reddish pigeons out there who are so rare. Just like human ones are.

Or *humpty-dumpty *- for when they mate. What with one trying to balance on the other, he is trying not to fall off the "wall" during the whole time.

Someone had also mentioned the term *scrum *which I think means when they're all trying to squeeze between each other to get to the food.

Also I've seen the term *boating *- that shape they take when they're lying down on the ground.


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*other terms*

other terms, like wattle, cere, and the difference between, and general anatomy of pigeons adn doves. wing bars, wing flights, crop.,and other things like crop milk and how it is prodouced, and the need for good seed, pigeon TB, and whether or not pigeon illnesses are transferable to humans through feeding of them.
the breed dictonary in the gallery is great, the talk members photos are cool too.
the color chart for different types (pied, checker, bluebar, redbar ect)
would be good for distinguishing them too, by breed and than colour.

also, the behavioral patterns of the cocks, and the hens, and how to distinguish gender.
and the different ages, squeeker, squab, fledgeling,ect.

hope that is good.hope i can help!
i have been away from the computer for 6 months or so, but i am back now.

qp
queenpigeon


----------

